# How do I replace the blower motor resistor?



## jgo (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm having an issue installing a blower motor resistor to my 2013 Cruze LT. I've removed the panel under the passenger side dash and can see the blower motor. My problem is I can't tell where the blower motor resistor is at. Does anyone know of an instructional video that details how to remove and replace the blower motor resistor?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Unfortunately I do not, but someone here surely does.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try these links:

How-To: HVAC Blower Motor Replacement

2012 Chevy Cruze Blower motor issue

I did not vet either of these.

EDIT:

Here are a few more.


Cruze Failed Cabin Blower Motor Checklist- and any TSB's?


Blower motor location resistor - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze

Same Caveat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How-To: HVAC Blower Motor Replacement


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, I'm resurrecting an old post as I could not find anything that specifically said how to replace the blower motor resistor.

Just did this replacement. The instructions are for LHD, RHD I imagine will have the directions reversed.

1. Remove glove box. Open glove box, work the clip/cable that holds the glove box up out of the hole on the right side, then open the glove box more until it's almost horizontal, then pull straight out.
2. Remove cover under the dash, two screws just under the knee airbag, then just manouver it out.
3. Remove the knee airbag. Two somewhat larger bolts near the two screws you just removed for the undercover. DO NOT DISCONNECT THE CONNECTOR FROM THE AIRBAG!!!!! There's a couple of clips on the ends, gently work them out, the other two clips on the top of the airbag should release easily. Carefully set the still-connected airbag aside.
4. Remove the glovebox surround. First, remove the cover on the right side of the dash (the end of the dash normally covered by the door when it's closed), carefully pry the cover off, there's 4 clips and then the cover rotates out pivoting around the door trim gasket (rubber part). The glovebox surround has 6 screws total, same size as the two that held the cover from step 2. If necessary, you may also need to remove the lower cover under the glovebox surround, it has 6 or 7 clips that can gently be pried up, then carefully lift up the door trim gasket (rubber part) then removed. 

The blower motor resistor is up in the dash towards the left. It has two connectors on it and is held in with two screws.

5. Disconnect the two connectors on the blower motor resistor. The clip is on the right side on each connector, the bottom one goes to the blower motor, the top one goes elsewhere (I think to the fan switch).
6. Remove the two screws holding the blower motor resistor then work the resistor out of the dash.
On my car, I ended up replacing the wire between the resistor and the blower motor as it had also apparently shorted out based on the appearance of the wires near the blower motor.

7-12. Assembly is reverse of disassembly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Yes, I'm resurrecting an old post as I could not find anything that specifically said how to replace the blower motor resistor.
> 
> Just did this replacement. The instructions are for LHD, RHD I imagine will have the directions reversed.
> 
> ...


Any chance you have some pictures?


----------

